# Atom Sub Tank gClaptons 0,3Ω Coils



## Rob Fisher (12/2/16)

Any Vendors have stock of the Atom Sub Tank gClaptons 0,3Ω Coils?


----------



## Kayzer (12/2/16)

Watching...

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## WARMACHINE (12/2/16)

I am assuming Sir Vape, as the Trinity Bell Cap is being supplied with this coil


----------



## Stosta (12/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> I am assuming Sir Vape, as the Trinity Bell Cap is being supplied with this coil


It came with the 0.5 coils.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie (12/2/16)

I am almost sure these coils wouldve fitted in the toptank nano of the subvod i had...and now I sold it for the ijust2, which is horrible with the gclapton for triton tanks due to the wicking hole shapes. With these gclaptons the subvod wouldve owned the ijust2 as my on the go device


----------



## Mari (12/2/16)

Good morning, Vape decadence stock these coils @ R85.00 each 
http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/atom-gclapton-ovc-coils-0-3ohm/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kayzer (12/2/16)

Mari said:


> Good morning, Vape decadence stock these coils @ R85.00 each
> http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/atom-gclapton-ovc-coils-0-3ohm/



These ones aren't compatible with subtanks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mari (12/2/16)

It is compatible with: Kanger Subtank Mini , Subtank Plus and Subtank Nano.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Kayzer (12/2/16)

Mari said:


> It is compatible with: Kanger Subtank Mini , Subtank Plus and Subtank Nano.


Thanks for the correction ma'am  

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Mari (12/2/16)

Kayzer said:


> Thanks for the correction ma'am
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


You are most welcome Sir.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen (12/2/16)

Mari said:


> It is compatible with: Kanger Subtank Mini , Subtank Plus and Subtank Nano.


 

Per your link provided, the description on the website say: "compatible with Arctic Tank...."

Do you have another link that points to the Subtank coils?


----------



## Mari (12/2/16)

Lushen said:


> Per your link provided, the description on the website say: "compatible with Arctic Tank...."
> 
> Do you have another link that points to the Subtank coils?



Oversight on my part apologize. Also corrected the website but we do have the gClapton OVC 0.5 ohm coils Which is compatible with Herakles & Aspire, Atlantis, Atlantis 2, Atlantis Mega.
But not added onto website as yet.

Here is the link for the gClapton 0.3ohm which is compatible with the Subtanks
http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/atom-gclapton-ovc-coils-0-3ohm/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kayzer (12/2/16)

Mari said:


> Oversight on my part apologize. Also corrected the website but we do have the gClapton OVC 0.5 ohm coils Which is compatible with Herakles & Aspire, Atlantis, Atlantis 2, Atlantis Mega.
> But not added onto website as yet.
> 
> Here is the link for the gClapton 0.3ohm which is compatible with the Subtanks
> http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/atom-gclapton-ovc-coils-0-3ohm/




The photos on the site aren't of the product advertised. The coils in the pic are the Aspire types.


----------



## Mari (12/2/16)

Kayzer said:


> The photos on the site aren't of the product advertised. The coils in the pic are the Aspire types.



gClapton OVC 0.5 ohm coils Which is compatible with Herakles & Aspire, Atlantis, Atlantis 2, Atlantis Mega. Is also compatible with the Eleaf Melo2 Tank

http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/gclapton-ovc-0-5-ohm-coil/








gClapton 0.3ohm which is compatible with the Subtanks

http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/atom-gclapton-ovc-coils-0-3ohm/



We currently have both these coils.


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/16)

@Mari I see you only have 3 SubTank gClapton coils left so I didn't order them because I'm sure others will want them. Please can you beep me when you get in 5 packs again. I would like 10 Coils. Many thanks!


----------



## Mari (13/2/16)

G


Rob Fisher said:


> @Mari I see you only have 3 SubTank gClapton coils left so I didn't order them because I'm sure others will want them. Please can you beep me when you get in 5 packs again. I would like 10 Coils. Many thanks!


Good Morning Rob,
We only have packs of 4 would you like 2 packs or 3 packs we have at E-Cig Inn.
As well Brian said he has this amazing juice that you have to try, but you have to come into the shop to collect the bottle.
Its his newest invention called Chill out city.


----------



## BigB (13/2/16)

Mari said:


> G
> 
> Good Morning Rob,
> We only have packs of 4 would you like 2 packs or 3 packs we have at E-Cig Inn.
> ...



I was being a bit cheeky Rob but frankly, we miss you... More than happy to provide an awesome new juice just to have your company for an hour or two!


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/16)

Mari said:


> G
> 
> Good Morning Rob,
> We only have packs of 4 would you like 2 packs or 3 packs we have at E-Cig Inn.
> ...



Awesome if you have 2 packs thanks @Mari! I will certainly make a plan to pop out sometime soon! Today was a fishing compo... tomorrow Valentine's day and next weekend off to CT... will try make a plan during the week!


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/16)

BigB said:


> I was being a bit cheeky Rob but frankly, we miss you... More than happy to provide an awesome new juice just to have your company for an hour or two!



Miss you to @BigB!


----------



## WARMACHINE (15/2/16)

I am using the 0.5 ohm Gclapton coil. This is a very good product. Well worth the extra cash. It will be my stock coil from now. Hopefully more stock keeps coming in.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (17/2/16)

Anyone got stock ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mari (18/2/16)

Good day, we have stock of them please see our link. http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/atom-gclapton-ovc-coils-0-3ohm/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

